# My pretty bacon



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I did it!!! 10 pints, 10 pings.
BUT, the water in the canner had bacon grease in it. What now?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Long as they sealed, no problem.

Next time just give yerself a bit more head space. That bacon gonna taste rite fine!


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Coot. I now have 14 pints of hamburger in the canner coming up to steam. This could get to be habit forming.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Ultimate yayness!!!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Be an addiction, tastey addiction, but one none the less!


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I think I left too much head space in my hamburger. It looks like an inch and a half. I just put it to the bottom of the funnel.

Now I need to find some chuck on sale. Don't think I will do the wieners.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

*!*



SouthCentralUS said:


> Thanks Coot. I now have 14 pints of hamburger in the canner coming up to steam. This could get to be habit forming.


Think you're past "could get" and have arrived at "done did" with the habit forming! The symptoms are there!:congrat:


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I owe several of you a big Thank YOU!!!! for getting me in the right mindset. Before I came here last November the thought of canning never crossed my mind. When I mentioned to DH I wanted to can, he said there is no need. After a few weeks I ordered the canner and started buying jars. When I walked in the house on Monday with 20 pounds of bacon I told him I would can it and he laughed and asked why would anyone can bacon. I said because I have the ability and curiosity. That was enough for him. Today while the bacon was letting the steam off I went to the store and bought 10 pounds of hamburger and he didn't say a word when I started cooking it up and getting ready to can. He sure thinks those full jars are nice. He is getting there slowly but surely.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Wait til he finds out he gets to EAT what is in there....my husband was totally agreeable about my canning as long as he could do the eating! Later he came to like the home canned stuff better than the stores' and he definitely liked the lower prices!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Davarm said:


> Think you're past "could get" and have arrived at "done did" with the habit forming! The symptoms are there!:congrat:


And there is no known cure.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I told you guys she was hooked!lol



SouthCentralUS said:


> I owe several of you a big Thank YOU!!!! for getting me in the right mindset. Before I came here last November the thought of canning never crossed my mind. When I mentioned to DH I wanted to can, he said there is no need. After a few weeks I ordered the canner and started buying jars. When I walked in the house on Monday with 20 pounds of bacon I told him I would can it and he laughed and asked why would anyone can bacon. I said because I have the ability and curiosity. That was enough for him. Today while the bacon was letting the steam off I went to the store and bought 10 pounds of hamburger and he didn't say a word when I started cooking it up and getting ready to can. He sure thinks those full jars are nice. He is getting there slowly but surely.


----------

